# Would you rather be over- or underdressed?



## Andi (Sep 15, 2008)

I just got to think about this question, some friends of my brotherÂ´s are having a housewarming party this friday and IÂ´m trying to figure out what to wear.

It seems like when I go out IÂ´d rather be over than underdressed, cause I love getting dolled up all the way. On regular days (like, when I go to classes and stuff) itÂ´s the exact opposite. ItÂ´s like, I wanna look smart and not too girly because people might think "blonde bimbo" when they see me. And thatÂ´s definitely something that can bother me sometimes.

Back in high school IÂ´d rather be underdressed all the time cause I was afraid of people looking at me, or scared that people would make fun at my attempts to look prettier. I was very insecure I guess.

1.) What about you guys? Over- or underdressed?

2.) Would you wear something despite knowing youÂ´ll be the most dressed up person at a certain event?

Cause...what I kinda wanna wear to that housewarming party will make me that person. After all, itÂ´s just a bunch of younger College kids. And mostly guys too.


----------



## pinksugar (Sep 15, 2008)

hmm. Tough one! I usually prefer to be overdressed. Overdressed is like saying, i'm attractive, I can dress well, I know what's appropriate for an event. Underdressed COULD just be someone being all 'I'm too cool to make an effort' or could come off as I just have no idea how to dress or what is expected at an event like this.

So yeah, I usually go a little bit overdressed. Can I see the item? then I can help judge whether it's a little bit overdressed, which looks hot, or whether it is TOO overdressed, as in, tryhard, LOL.

(I doubt you'd ever look like a try hard!)


----------



## Andi (Sep 15, 2008)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif hmm. Tough one! I usually prefer to be overdressed. Overdressed is like saying, i'm attractive, I can dress well, I know what's appropriate for an event. Underdressed COULD just be someone being all 'I'm too cool to make an effort' or could come off as I just have no idea how to dress or what is expected at an event like this.
So yeah, I usually go a little bit overdressed. Can I see the item? then I can help judge whether it's a little bit overdressed, which looks hot, or whether it is TOO overdressed, as in, tryhard, LOL.

(I doubt you'd ever look like a try hard!)

lol, itÂ´s that leopard print top from Forever 21 (remember that thread?) with some dark jeans, and probably gold shiny (but still pretty casual) ballet flats. IÂ´m just dying to wear that top with that FrederickÂ´s of Hollywood bra I guess...makes my boobs look freaking huge. Love it lol
I totally agree with what youÂ´re saying. A lot of times some of my friends will show up somewhere and IÂ´d be thinking "I KNOW you have cute dressier clothes, why are you wearing a boring t-shirt and jeans".

But then again I`m boring too, and quite predictable: I look like a hobo at home, "dress up" with jeans and t-shirts for school and look like glam barbie when I go out. ItÂ´s pretty much always the same way.


----------



## Ashley (Sep 16, 2008)

I would rather be slightly overdressed. I would be really embarrassed if I was overdress and I would feel very sloppy. But I definitely don't want to be TOO dressed up either.

However, your outfit sounds perfectly fine to me.


----------



## Bec688 (Sep 16, 2008)

I am generally more often than not, overdressed. I believe in making an effort when it comes to your appearance, and that goes for hair/make up and clothing. I pride myself on always being well dressed and well presented, it also ties in with the industry which I work in, I have to be well presented and I keep that up in my personal life as well.


----------



## La_Mari (Sep 16, 2008)

Overdressed I guess. I don't completely underdress for ANYTHING, except to go like to the supermarket really quick or camping of course. Even then I'm to shy to just wear pj's.

I did underdress for my birthday though




because I have gained some weight since May, only like 4-7lbs. but I'm short so most of my jeans don't fit me. They give me a muffin top and I'd rather just wear slightly bigger jeans, which didn't look good with heels, so I wore flip flops. Oh well. There's always next time.


----------



## pinksugar (Sep 16, 2008)

LOL Mari, 4-7 pounds? what is that in kilos. Like ONE? haha, as if anyone noticed. You're too self conscious, I think you're gaw-jus!


----------



## brewgrl (Sep 16, 2008)

Overdressed... 99% of the time, that's how I feel.

I would rather show up in a floor length dress to housewarming than show up in jeans to the Opera.


----------



## La_Mari (Sep 16, 2008)

They're just uncomfortable to wear now. Everything is tight, I don't mind gaining weight, but then my cute clothes don't fit



. Whatever, I don't care that much, I never go out anyway.

Thank you Rosie


----------



## Andi (Sep 16, 2008)

Originally Posted by *La_Mari* /img/forum/go_quote.gif They're just uncomfortable to wear now. Everything is tight, I don't mind gaining weight, but then my cute clothes don't fit



. Whatever, I don't care that much, I never go out anyway.
Thank you Rosie








I also think I gained like..hm...6 pounds or so? My jeans also fit tighter, but pretty much all of them have some stretch in them so they feel snug, but not too uncomfortable.I never gain weight in my waist, so no muffin top for me. It all went to my thighs and ass I think, which is fine with me though.

I honestly like the look of tight jeans though, and a little bit of muffin top isnÂ´t that bad at all IMO. I know how skinny you are, so IÂ´m sure it still looks hot


----------



## Adrienne (Sep 16, 2008)

I'd rather be overdressed but I almost always underdress. I'm too lazy to get all fixed up.


----------



## Karren (Sep 16, 2008)

I always over dress!! At work its suit and tie.. Even on casual Fridays... When I'm out enfemme I almost always the only person in the mall in a skirt or dress..

My wife is always making comments that I dress nicer than she does when we go out together.... Well mostly, every so often I will complete slob out and wear a stained pair of jeans and an old tee shirt some where.. I hear about that too!! Lol


----------



## magneticheart (Sep 16, 2008)

I'd actually rather be underdressed.

I think because my make-up is hardly ever plain and natural looking I'd feel awkward being overdressed as well.

I don't know why really, I'd just feel embarrassed if people were looking at me 'cos of that.


----------



## Ronni (Sep 17, 2008)

Rather be overdressed! The way so many people dress, especially when traveling is disgusting. You don't have to spend a fortune to be presentable and by dressing up, you're showing respect not only to others, but it shows you respect yourself! Ronni


----------



## StereoXGirl (Sep 17, 2008)

I'd definitely prefer being overdressed.



I'd rather people be looking at me because I look nice than because I look sloppy! lol!


----------



## Anthea (Sep 17, 2008)

For me it depends on the situation. Firstly Ill say I never look like a slob, but in boy I defiantly prefer casual attire. I always feel very very awkward getting dressed up in male mode.

In girl mode I prefer to overdress than underdress. While out and about shopping I do like to blend in and will wear jeans or denim. When going out I very much like to dress up.


----------



## SimplyElegant (Sep 17, 2008)

I'd much rather be overdressed because then it'll look like I put in the effort to care for myself.


----------



## Killah Kitty (Sep 17, 2008)

I don't think the outfit you mentioned would make you look over dressed! You are going out to a casual party after all. It sounds like a perfect casual party look to me lol.

I am usually on the over dressed side I guess. Its not that I mean to be. But it takes me just as much effort to throw on jeans and a cute top for class or work, as it would to throw on sweat pants and a Tshirt. So why not. I don't care if everyone else if being grubby... sometimes I feel like a grub too and wear baggy pants and a hoodie. If there is an occasion I dress up right.

Anyway I dont think you should care what other people think. If you feel sexy in that outfit and you think it makes your boobs look huge (lucky!) then by all means, I say, flaunt it. You got it, show it off. Some other people, like myself, wish we had big boobs to flaunt!


----------



## magosienne (Sep 17, 2008)

On a daily basis, i'm a big fan of my jeans and teeshirts, and i have a uniform at work so i don't bother much lately. For an event, i like to be slightly overdressed, because after all people judge you first by your appearance, and people will know i can make an effort.


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm a casual-over dressser. I noticed my own family, when getting together with the rest of the family for a reunion - we're the ones who are all dressed much nicer then needed (except for my youngest sister who's in that skater stage, ew). Like, we don't wear sneakers and everyone else does.

But I wear jeans all the time - it's always dark so they can be dressed up or down but yeah.

Only time I look sloppy is going to the gym or work (I hate little kids touching my clean clothes so thank god for Uniform shirts!).


----------



## Nightvamp (Sep 18, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Ashley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I would rather be slightly overdressed. I would be really embarrassed if I was overdress and I would feel very sloppy. But I definitely don't want to be TOO dressed up either.
However, your outfit sounds perfectly fine to me.

i agree


----------



## umraon (Sep 18, 2008)

I always choose a look that works for everything like a black dress, jeans with a beautiful top. classy but not overdressed and not underdressed


----------

